# Cold Creek trout camp



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

if you wanna go catch fish but not walk out onto a frozen lake or pond. just head over to sandusky to Cold Creek and limit out on trout right off the back deck at margaritaville. just put a split about a foot up on a smaller hook, throw a shiner on there and its like cating fish out of a barrel. plus its alot of fun and every now and then you'll hook into a nice steelhead or northern :B


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Every now and then they'll haul you out for fishing there too...


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

More times then not they will either kick you out or call the police. So not a good idea to go down there. Plus catchin' fish right behind a restaurant doesn't appeal to me at all...I like to get out into nature. There are a ton of places to catch steelhead right now anyway.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

The old owner was ok with people fishing there as long as they were closed. But as always there were a few people who ruined it for everyone. I went there in March of last year and the odnr officer was there telling everyone they had to leave. My buddy works there so I had him ask the owner if he and a buddy could fish there, and he said he allows NO one to fish there. You can go across the bridge and pay five dollers to fish there but I feel you don't have half the luck you do closer to the falls, unless you are right up against the bridge and you have to get there early to get that spot.


----------



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

Lake Erie and its Tributaries

These regulations below apply to the Ohio waters of Lake Erie, its embayments including Maumee Bay, Sandusky Bay, East Harbor, Middle Harbor, and West Harbor, and the entire length of its tributaries - except Cold Creek upstream of Rt. 2 in Erie County and Beaver Creek in Seneca County.

Species Daily Limit Minimum Size 
Trout & Salmon 5 - (May 16 - August 31)

2 - (Singly or in combination; September 1 - May 15) 12 inches 

Click Here to view a map showing the Lake Erie bays and rivers where the treble hooks are prohibited from March 1-May 1.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

LOL, someone with 9 total posts recommending that you trespass... let me file this thread under the "why did I even look category." Hopefully you get my point, that is private property. Why deal with the headache of getting chased off, lectured, or fined.

I don't like advertising on OGF for someone who isn't a paid advertiser on the site but I'd highly recommend you pay the 5 bucks and fish in the area the camp owns.


----------



## baitmaker (Feb 21, 2008)

Is it good fishing at the trout camp this time of year?? Would like to try it out but it is a 3-4 hour drive for me. Don't want to make the drive for nothing. 

Thanks

Ben


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

The fishing is always pretty decent (Fall through Spring). Go on a weekday. Not fun at all on the weekends though. Fifty people trying to catch the 6 fish isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

im sorry guys ive only been there twice and i didnt know it was that big of a deal because its always been closed when i went. i was with my buddy just following him and i was suprised at how many fish were right there off that deck but thanks for letting me know about how many times people have been told to leave i had no idea i guess ill just stay at the camp next time


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Craig they really need to put some signs up. I fished there alot just last year and also had no idea you were not supposed to. You can if you have a small boat, but it is kind of hard to manage the current.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

A small boat would be a rough one but I have seen a couple people do it b4. I didn't mean to have my post sound like I was a jerk...I just meant it's illegal to fish there and it wasn't a good idea to send people there. The same thing happen to me the first couple times...no one said a word...then the DNR showed up the 3rd time and told me the deal. The trout camp is obviously a choice but it's not the best fishing, but I haven't been there since the dig out. I drove over it the other day and the dig out seems to have really been a good choice because it was getting real shallow.


----------



## Don Camp (Jan 23, 2021)

walleyecraig said:


> if you wanna go catch fish but not walk out onto a frozen lake or pond. just head over to sandusky to Cold Creek and limit out on trout right off the back deck at margaritaville. just put a split about a foot up on a smaller hook, throw a shiner on there and its like cating fish out of a barrel. plus its alot of fun and every now and then you'll hook into a nice steelhead or northern :B





walleyecraig said:


> if you wanna go catch fish but not walk out onto a frozen lake or pond. just head over to sandusky to Cold Creek and limit out on trout right off the back deck at margaritaville. just put a split about a foot up on a smaller hook, throw a shiner on there and its like cating fish out of a barrel. plus its alot of fun and every now and then you'll hook into a nice steelhead or northern :B


----------



## Don Camp (Jan 23, 2021)

What does it cost to Fish for Trout at Cold Creek Trout Camp?


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Don Camp said:


> What does it cost to Fish for Trout at Cold Creek Trout Camp?


419-621-7900 call'em and ask, cold creek trout camp


----------



## Don Camp (Jan 23, 2021)

s.a.m said:


> 419-621-7900 call'em and ask, cold creek trout camp


So nobody in this chat knows?


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Used to be $5 I’ve never fished it since they stopped letting people walk in from the magaretaville side for free. The $5 is just what I’ve heard from other people so don’t quote me on it.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Don Camp said:


> So nobody in this chat knows?


I've only launched out of there once for duck hunting probably 25yrs ago


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

I can’t get an answer calling or messaging on FB. I can’t even tell if it’s open?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Sasamafras said:


> I can’t get an answer calling or messaging on FB. I can’t even tell if it’s open?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was there last Fall ( 2020 ) and it was still $5.00


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I remember fishing somewhere on that creek. They had a drop box and envelope you would put money in. That was quite long time ago though. They use to have pictures hanging of fish that were caught there.


----------

